# Rückforderung bezahlter Gebühren bei one2bill



## Anonymous (7 Januar 2005)

Durch Abbuchung der Telekom sind mir u.a. Gebühren für one2bill
belastet worden. Telekom schickt mir hierüber Einzelnachweis. Wie
und wo kann ich die Gebühren zurückfordern und wie groß ist der
Erfolg?
Gibt es dafür einen Musterbrief?

Hans G.


----------



## littlebird's prompter (7 Januar 2005)

One2Bill ist für gewöhnlich ein Dialer (--> anderer Forenteil). Für gewöhnlich muss man drei Mal "OK" eingeben und der Preis steht dran. Also: was ist denn genau passiert? Wenn man nämlich bewusst 3x ok eingibt und da ein Preis stand, muss man zahlen, sofern nicht die liebe Firma one2bill wieder nicht willens war, die entsprechenden Bedingungen der Behörden zu lesen 

Lies Dich schon 'mal ein im thread "Erste Hilfe":
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=41489#41489

Du klingst so, als ob Dir noch nicht so ganz klar wäre, was passiert ist. Aber ohne weitere Infos kann Dir keiner helfen. Ich schlage vor, dass Du mal ein bisschen unter dem link liest und dann übrige Fragen hier stellst.

Egal wie, falls Du etwas mehr Infos hast (welche Rufnummer wurde abgerechnet? welches Angebot wurde genutzt?), poste es hier.

Übrigens:
hier
http://www.one2bill.de/impressum.asp
ist das Impressum der Firma "One2Bill"

Herr Michael C. soll ein ganz besonders netter Mensch sein. Wenn Dir 12ct/min zu viel sind, ganz besonders netten Leuten gibt der Herr auch eine 0800er-Nummer. Melde Dich doch hier an und schicke ihm eine "private Nachricht"
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=2596


----------



## jupp11 (7 Januar 2005)

littlebird's prompter schrieb:
			
		

> Melde Dich doch hier an und schicke ihm eine "private Nachricht"


das dürfte ein wenig sehr optimistisch sein, das letzte Posting ist über ein halbes Jahr her ...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=63931#63931
und das war sehr "muffelig"   

j.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Januar 2005)

Erst mal soweit danke , also mal kurz : Erst eimal nicht aufgepasst ,Nach erhalt der Rechnung bei der Telekom angfragt, dann die Hash Wert Nummer eingegeben ,leider ist der Dialer registriert nun noch mehr geärgert . Ich bin der Meinung das ich für 2 Minuten Nutzung nicht die Leistung erhalten habe die so hohe Kosten rechtfertigt, Ich wollte jetzt nur einmal wissen ob ich erfolg haben kann wenn ich mich gegen diese Nachenschaften zur wehr setze oder ob ich es einfach als Lehrgeld zahlen abhake. :cry: 

Gruß Hans G.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der Meinung das ich für 2 Minuten Nutzung nicht die Leistung erhalten habe die so hohe Kosten rechtfertigt, Ich wollte jetzt nur einmal wissen ob ich erfolg haben kann wenn ich mich gegen diese Machenschaften zur Wehr setze oder ob ich es einfach als Lehrgeld zahlen abhake.


 Du bist also durchaus der Ansicht, einen ordentlichen Vertrag abgeschlossen zu haben und zweifelst diesen nicht an? Ok, das wird die Jungs freuen 
Mit "Machenschaften" meinst Du also, dass der angebotene Inhalt überteuert war? Dann wende dich an den Inhalteanbieter und kläre mit dem, vielleicht zeigt er sich ja kulant. Jetzt sag doch mal: welche Nummer, welche Seite, welcher content? 
Wenn Du im Laden eine Dose Cola kaufst und die ist nur zu einem Drittel gefüllt, buchst Du das dann unter "Lehrgeld" ab?
Und seit wann gibt's von der Telekom hashwert-Nummern? Das is mir alles zu schwammig (und *ich* gehöre bestimmt nicht zu den speziellen Freunden des Herrn M.C.)


----------



## Reducal (7 Januar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ..... dass der angebotene Inhalt überteuert war? Dann wende dich an den Inhalteanbieter und kläre mit dem, vielleicht zeigt er sich ja kulant.


Wobei man dazu sgen muß, dass One2bill i. d. R. nicht der Inhalteanbieter ist. Den kann man aber bei M. C.,  unter Vorlage des Einzelverbindungsnachweises (auf die Telefonnummer des Nutzers und die genaue Einwahlzeit kommt es an), erfragen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, so hab ich das gemeint... aber zum Thema M.C. & A.C. und der Vermischung von content- Nummern- und Partnerprogrammanbietern sag ich jetzt nichts mehr... Wie viele POrtale mit Nummernanbietern gab es eigentlich, für die der rührige A.C. verantwortlich war? (siehe screenshot). Von der seltsamen Verbindung zu astroprime und Delaware ganz zu schweigen... Aber gut. In diesem Falle soll er sich ruhig an Herrn M*C* wenden, aber parallel die erste Hilfe lesen. Für mich wäre es dennoch interessant, zu erfahren, wann die Einwahl unter welchen Umständen stattgefunden hat. Auch wenn ich nicht mehr jeden Dialer samt Fenster archiviere


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2005)

*On2bill*

Hallo nochmal, es ist schön das Leute helfen wollen aber meine Frage ist so richtig nicht beantwortet.

Vieleicht hab ich auch die Sache nicht so recht rübergebracht.

Nach einwahl auf dieser Seite http://.......  kam die Rechnung der Telkom. Bei nachfrage bei der Telkom gab man mir diese Tel .Nummer 090090001530 mit dem Tipp bei www.regTp.de nachzu schauen ob diese Nummer registriert sei und ob ich den Hash wert noch hätte . Ich habe nachgeschaut und diese Adresse war registriet.
Nun Anruf bei der Verbraucherzentrale. Ergebniß nichts richtiges ,weiter zu Dialerschutz .de hat mir auch nicht so richtig geholfen und nun in dieses Forum wo ich hoffe das jemand auch so eine Sache erlebt hat und seine Erfahrungen weitergibt. :argue: 

Mit freundlichem Gruß Hans G.

_URL gelöscht siehe  NUB 
modaction _


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2005)

Gesichert, bevor die Moderatoren Deinen Link entfernten:


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2005)

Wann war die Verbindung mit der 090090001530? Stammt das aufgezeigte Dialerfenster von dem Original oder hast Du das jetzt nachrecherchiert? Bei letzterem könnte das nun das "Nachfolgermodell" sein, deshalb auch die andere PRS-Nummer.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2005)

Danke für das entfernen des Links (Sorry). Also der Link ist orginal ,einwahl war am 20.11.03 10.40 Uhr.

Gruß Hans G.


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2005)

Hans G. schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Link ist orginal ,einwahl war am 20.11.03 10.40 Uhr.


Der Link ist egal, wenn das Angebot dahinter gewechselt wurde. Soll heißen, wenn die T-Com eine andere Einwahlnummer mitgeteilt hat, dann war es ein anderes Produkt und nicht das, welches heute Anwendung findet. Um welchen Dialer es sich nun wirklich gehandelt hat, kannste evtl. dadurch herausfinden, indem Du nach Dateien auf Deinem Rechner suchst, die am 20.11.03, gegen 10.40 gespeichert wurden. Bei mir hat sich der jetzige Dialer z. B. unter diesem Pfad abgelegt: _C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Dialer\Anwendungsdaten\Coder\_
Aber eigentlich ist die mühsame Recherche nach dem Dialer das eine - das andere ist die ordnungsgemäße Registrierung bei der RegTP. Für beide Nummern sind Projekte eingetragen, weshalb die T-Com versuchen wird, das Forderungsmanagement auf Deine Kosten durchzuziehen.



			
				Ein Hilfe Suchender schrieb:
			
		

> Wie und wo kann ich die Gebühren zurückfordern ...


Kommt darauf an - wie lange warst Du gem. T-Com mit dem Dialer online? Bei nur wenigen Sekunden könntest Du Dein Glück mal bei der One2bill.com GmbH probieren, die die Technologie zur Verfügung stellt. Bei längeren Verbindungen läuft es zwar auch über die, da aber der Inhalteanbieter die Headix GmbH (näheres im Impressum auf der Website) ist, kannst Du auch dort Deine Rückforderung anbringen.

Du fragst nach den Erfolgsaussichten - das wird Dir hier niemand definieren können. Bleibt als letzter Schritt eigentlich nur noch der Weg, sich mit der T-Com anzulegen und es bis vor ein Gericht ankommen zu lassen und evtl. auch zu verlieren. Aber ...


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle Fälle bevor Du zahlst:
> Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Januar 2005)

ich schweige dazu lauthals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
siehe regtp @090090001041 und regtp@090090001530

Der Inhalteanbieter laut RegTP ist  Media Consulting Group Schweiz . Die RegTP hat nicht einmal die richtige Schreibweise des Namens und des Ortes! Wo taucht die Firma aus Hameln auf bei der RegTP???



			
				http://www.headix.de/imp.htm schrieb:
			
		

> headix]Damit das mögliche entsteht, muss das unmögliche versucht werden. (Hermann Hesse)





			
				Hermann Hesse schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte auf alles achten, denn man kann alles deuten


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2005)

Hi nochmal , laut Telkom war ich 2 Minuten auf der Seite.

So nun werde ich mal das von euch geschriebene versuchen in meinen Kopf zu bekommen.
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand etwas.
Ich werde es auf alle Fälle versuchen und hier auch posten wie es ausging.

Danke Hans G.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Januar 2005)

http://www.one2bill.com/service.asp


> Obwohl sämtliche Dialer von one2bill bei der RegTP registriert worden sind,
> kommt es dennoch vor, dass Endkunden sich nicht der Zahlungspflicht unterwerfen wollen.
> one2bill ist gerade in Punkto Aufklärung durch stichhaltige Argumente und effizienter,
> interner Organisation mit der täglichen Beschwerdeflut bestens gerüstet.
> ...


was für´ne Schulung die wohl bekommen haben   
cp


----------



## A John (25 Januar 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> was für´ne Schulung die wohl bekommen haben
> cp


V.A. von wem. Eine osteuropäische Inkasso- Firma, deren Webseite hier schonmal ein Thema war, ist derzeit offline.
Vielleicht haben die ihre geschäftlichen Aktivitäten mehr oder weniger freiwillig in den Weiterbildungssektor verlagert. :bang: 

Gruß A. John


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Januar 2005)

bitte löschen


----------

